# T-Mobile: effectively ending Pay As You Go?



## treelover (Nov 10, 2011)

https://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/mobile-tariffs/#step2-youfix-plan

I just saw the new conditions for T-mobile PAYG, it seems you now have to pay a minimum of 10 pounds a month, so its basically not really PAYG anymore but a contract, they give you free minutes, etc but I just don't use my mobile that much, can I take the TM Sim out of my phone and transfer a new one that allows full PAYG.


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah orange have been trying to get me onto one of these for ages. Would have thought there was still a market for genuine PAYG though.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

That's irritating. I have an old number transferred to PAYG with them that I have around just in case I should need it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 10, 2011)

I think you mean https://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/pay-as-you-go/

You don't have to pay £10 a month, but if you don't, you don't get any of the free texts or minutes. Though if you're not spending £10 a month anyway you probably don't need them.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

I put a tenner on there 3 years ago and probably have £9.36 left.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I put a tenner on there 3 years ago and probably have £9.36 left.



Who did you call?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 10, 2011)

Top-ups certainly used to expire after time when PAYG was newer btw, but they don't seem to these days - the logic may be that it's so easy to get new SIMs that you want to make sure people keep using a SIM they have, rather than thinking "well this one's expired, I might as well look around to see what the best deals are". The way they get you making regular payments is for the extras packs like the above, rather than just for continued service.


----------



## treelover (Nov 10, 2011)

not just that, but they are going onto 'by the minute' billing, not seconds,

who should i change to, is it as easy as changing sim, I have a Nokia C3


----------



## treelover (Nov 10, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think you mean https://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/pay-as-you-go/
> 
> You don't have to pay £10 a month, but if you don't, you don't get any of the free texts or minutes. Though if you're not spending £10 a month anyway you probably don't need them.



Ok, thanks, but the free texts, etc had to be used over one weekend, just don't utilise it that much

just read the above, are you sure they are keeping the full non contract PAYG?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who did you call?



I texted myself to test it was still working, as customer services lady suggested using it periodically to keep it up.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 10, 2011)

treelover said:


> Ok, thanks, but the free texts, etc had to be used over one weekend, just don't utilise it that much


Doesn't seem so from the site - you top up £10 one month and you get unlimited texts the next month, i.e. as long as you keep topping up £10 a month you get free texts.

But if you don't use the services that much, these top-up deals don't usually save you any money. If you don't make over £10 worth of texts and calls a month, by definition it's not worth you spending £10 a month to get free texts or calls!


----------



## treelover (Nov 10, 2011)

anyone recommend another PAYG scheme, with billing by seconds not minutes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 10, 2011)

Mum-Tat has a T-Mobile PAYG, and probably tops it up once or twice a year.

I'm also unclear from this blurb whether that means you *have to* put £ 10 a month on, or whether (as FM says) you can use it as little as you like, but if you do put £ 10 a month on, you get goodies.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for the deviation but what's T-Mobile 'unlimited access' like? It says 'subject to fair use policy.'
So when does the fair use thingy apply? After 500mb? 1G?


----------

